

Belgian advertising agencies go on strike over "spec" work - matth
http://www.vvl.bbdo.be/

======
mahmud
Belgian advertising agencies: using multi-page flash applets to deliver black
and white, 16pt text in Verdana.

They could have done the same editing the stock "It works!" page in Apache.

------
regularfry
Site down?

